# Bulk Fish/Salmon Oil



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a heads up to you lovely folks. If any of you feed salmon or fish oil supplements you know how expensive it can be if you have several large dogs. Well, I was looking around for sources of bulk oils. I found it!

I have been in contact with this company and the representative I have spoken to is extremely helpful and nice and though I am not a "big buyer" I am not treated any different.

They have several types of fish oils, concentrates and regular, and also Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil at only $36.00/gallon or about $9.60/kg sold in 18kg/5-5.2 gallon pails. I did not even ask for one and I received a 4 oz sample overnighted for free with an analysis for the lot it came from that included EPA, DHA, DPA, total Omega 3, acid value, arsenic, lead, mercury, cadmium percentages etc. Something I haven't seen on any other label.

They are worth looking into, shipping of course will vary by your location.

Jedwards International

www.bulknaturaloils.com


----------

